# Im so sorry My little Buddy *NECROPSY RESULTS*



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well for bottle buck passed away today, It kills me that I barely got to spend time with him. He was perfect, awesome color, sweet and polled. I just cant take it anymore....I almost jut want to sell all my goats 

I cant post any pics.... Or I wont be able to stop crying....But hes the goat on my banner


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

oh laura i'm so sorry for you....it's so hard...hang in there....  :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

Thanks so much :sigh: If I didnt have you guys I would probably go insane


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

I am so sorry for your loss.









These sorts of things happen, it may not have been from not getting a bottle. Don't sell out. Take the time to grieve for your loss, things will get better. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

Everything happens for a reason....I just have to try and keep saying that. I really trying to be positive.....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

Oh, gosh I am so sorry Laura.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

The only polled buck Sunsprite has and he dies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

Oh, Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

Today was so hard for me....I tried keeping myself busy but everything reminds me.....Me and my friend always called him tupe because his head had so much hair and it was soooo white it looked like fake hair  Thanks everyone...You guys give me hope


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

Laura, :grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard, and yes it happens for a reason, but that does not make the hurt go away.

He was adorable and he will always be in your heart, and on that wonderful banner.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

That was so nice to say :tears: 
Today was really hard, hes my desktop background....And now my facebook profile pic, I miss him like crazy......But I decided to talk to the breeder, she only had 2 bucks left and lucklily shes saving one for me. I hate to get one so soon, Im definently not ready but I know thats what best.

I love my banner now more than ever and im never changing it. Hes the official maskot

:hug: Thanks for those kind words! To all thanks it means alot


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

My sympathies on your loss and I am thinking of you as make your way through the grief. :hug: Your love honors him well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Im so sorry My little Buddy*

So I found out what happened, necropsy results.....He died from ENTEROTOXEMIA 
Heres a link
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/enter ... mia2.shtml


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry. What caused the sickness? Poor baby. *hugs*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Laura, did the mom get her CDT 2-4 weeks before he was born? How old was he again? 

I am sorry to ask these questions, but they will help others.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Um im not really sure, they will tell us more when they have the final results....Any idea how this ws caused? Whos fault would this be??

Sweetgoats: Im honestly not sure, the breeder is super famous, I would think she did it....He was about one month old. I will hopefully be talking to the breeder later tonight


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Laura, she doesn't vaccinate, from what I understand... just an FYI.

Are you getting the other Sunsprite buck on the website? He is very handsome.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well if Lynda is right and they do not vaccinate, that is what happened. If she gets her CDT 2-4 weeks, before the baby is born then it gives the baby a bit of a boost to help to prevent ENTEROTOXEMIA . But the baby needs his shot 28-30 days after he was born also, and then another boost 30 days after that. 

Not all people believe in giving CDT, I do it just for this reason.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for telling me Lynda! Um No I cant get the other Sunspite buck, hes sold, website hasnt been updated yet. She only has 2 more bucks for sale. A Purple Rain buck and a Tesla buck

Sweetgoats: Lesson learned....I guess I will have to vaccinate my new buck, We were going to vaccincate him at one month, but he didnt make it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CD/T Toxid is not effective before 6 weeks I know we disagree on this Lori but thats what a vet even told a friend of mine the other day.

You can give teh CD Antitoxin to prevent entero before they can get the toxid - be sure to wait 3weeks from the antitoxin to the toxoid.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That is so sad.  But what is CD/T? I understand the T is for tetnus (I think) But what do the others stand for? Just so I can know for the future.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

clostridium perferinges types C & D is for enterotoxemia - what this buckling had. 


(I think I spelled it right)


----------

